# crowntail bettas



## dmari888 (Aug 11, 2008)

i recently fallen in love with crowntail bettas
i dont know what it is about them
but i just love there beatiful webbed tails.



i dont know how stupid i am but i just traded 1 of my friends,
a halfmoon torqouise beatiful betta for sea green beatiful crowntail betta.
although i just had spent 15$ for the halfoom and my friend spent 7$ for the crowntail 
i did it anyways.


Are there any other crowntail lovers out there
i would love to make friends and chat about them


P.S. as of now i have 2 male crowntails and im planning on buying 2 more and 2 crowntail females.


----------



## craig+pearl (Aug 11, 2008)

i know how you feel i love deltas and super deltas. I also love crowntails they are just beautiful.
Right now i have a super delta that is yellow with black side fins
A cinnamon red and cobalt blue female crowntail
A pearlish color longtail
A Red and sky blue butterfly
and a fan tail female


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

I've yet to venture out into other breeds of Bettas, I can't see spending over ten dollars for a fish at this point. I do plan on expanding my hobby in the future and buying other sorts of breeds, the Crowntails are beautiful, as are the Half Moons.


----------

